# Find police/customs work in Thailand



## india1

I have been a police man in Australia for 10 years and would like to move to thailand. Is there work there in the police/custom/security area for a white 30 y.o male. Or does anyone have any other suggestions for someone with my experience.


----------



## steed

If you have skills an ordinary Thai customs personel or Police don't have then I think this area is almost impossible. However, private security is an area my friend consults on over here and also provides security assistance for major venues when hosting international events etc.


----------



## india1

Thanks for you reply. Is your friends security and private events a full time job. I hope This doesn't seam rude but would you know what the pay would be like. Or would you know where I could look to find jobs similar to this.


----------



## steed

I have no idea to be honest what the pay is like. This started out as a 'pocket money' venture due to being semi retired. It quickly took off and became a full time project, he didn't like this as, like I said, was at a retirement age. I can only comment on this from his reports, how he made his contacts in the trade or how he arranged / worked out his price I know nothing about. All I can say is he made it work but found it out grew his expectations.


----------



## owenjones

I don't know about paid positions.
Wouldn't you need to know Thai law before you could enforce it?
Anyway, to be constructive, I know for a fact that the Pattaya Police Force is looking to strengthen it's 'Foreign Police Force' (my title).
They are recruiting through the Pattaya Expats' Club in Soi Day-Night, Pattaya and there is further information on their website. Google it or try: Pattaya Expats Club
I don't know whether there is any pay, but you would learn Thai law and make many contacts.


----------



## steed

owenjones said:


> I don't know about paid positions.
> Wouldn't you need to know Thai law before you could enforce it?
> Anyway, to be constructive, I know for a fact that the Pattaya Police Force is looking to strengthen it's 'Foreign Police Force' (my title).
> They are recruiting through the Pattaya Expats' Club in Soi Day-Night, Pattaya and there is further information on their website. Google it or try: Pattaya Expats Club
> I don't know whether there is any pay, but you would learn Thai law and make many contacts.


This is a volunteer force in Pattaya ?? So I understand.


----------



## owenjones

*Police Work*

I don't know much about it.
I don't know whether it is unpaid or not.
It is in Pattaya and you could find out more from Pattaya Expats Club


----------



## bkkbear

HI, 

I SAW YOUR QUESTION ABOUT CUSTOMS WORK IN THAILAND. I worked with the Royal Thai Customs for several years as a diplomat and have a great understanding how they work. The AFP would come to me when dealing with the Customs or requesting assistance from therm due to my rapport and language.

So you don't waste your time. NO WAY. 
You would not be let into the agency. For them it is all about money.

If you wanted to go there and train in law enforcement or something, get with a company in Australia that works in Thailand. As for now, you would only be able to get a tourist Visa.

Remember, everyone wants to go to Thailand and the market is saturated with EX-Pat retirees. If you are single, great, go there, find a nice Thai girl, Not a PATPONG POLE DANCER, a hotel hostess or something. Then you can buy property and maybe get a visa of some type. Start from there.

GOOD LUCK


Nangfaa ( Thai angel)


----------



## synthia

Welcome to the forum, bkkbear! Thanks for your direct answer!


----------



## singto

I have a friend who is a retired cop - he's been trying for years to find some sort of decent work over here - with no luck. Customs, like BkkBear said, forget it...SECURITY - possible but unlikely, work as a cop - no way?

Oh...and like he said, don't even think of hooking up with some go-go dancer. You're a customer, no matter how they make you feel physically or emotionally. There's a golden rule here and around the world...don't get emotionally involved with a working girl. That goes for girls in the borderline "legitimate" massage parlors. What I mean by this is the girls who give traditional Thai massages but also provide happy endings. Some guys learn this the hard way (me - the internet wasn't evolved then like it is now) and some guys never take part. Bottom line - know the culture and the people before you do anything other than having your physical needs handled.


----------



## simon43

Hi India1, I have been living in Thailand for 6 years, (but only joined this forum today!).

Previous posters are correct. You cannot find a paid job with Thai security/police, especially if you are unable to speak fluent hai, (maybe also read and write Thai).

But your police skills would certainly be welcomed by the foreign Tourist Police Volunteers, who are active in Phuket, Pattaya, Bangkok, Udon Thani and Chiang Mai cities.

I work as a volunteer in Phuket, and I also work as a translator in Bangkok, (for Bangkok volunteers, you must be able to speak good Thai, whilst for the other cities it is preferable but not obligatory).

Maybe you can obtain paid employment (such as teaching), and then use your police skills on a voluntary basis?

Cheers

Simon


----------

